# Onboard LAN Killer e2200 vs Intel 82579V vs Broadcom BCM57781 vs Realtek 8111E



## razan (10. September 2013)

Hi leute,

was meint ihr welcher dieser Onboard-LAN Adapter besser sind?
Wenn es um den Ping geht würde ich meinen, das der Killer am besten geeignet ist, aber nehmen die sich auch im Alltag was, sprich Download, Upload und solche dinge?


----------



## Heretic (10. September 2013)

Die tun sich heutzutage eigendlich nicht viel. Ich würde da eher drauf achten was die Boards ansich können. Statt danach zu gehen was für ein Lan adapter da drauf ist.

Ne Extra Lan Karte ist eigendlich unnötig. 

Was hast du den für ne Leitung und welchen Router . Die bremsen meist eher.

MfG Heretic


----------



## razan (10. September 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Die tun sich heutzutage eigendlich nicht viel. Ich würde da eher drauf achten was die Boards ansich können. Statt danach zu gehen was für ein Lan adapter da drauf ist.
> 
> Ne Extra Lan Karte ist eigendlich unnötig.
> 
> ...


 
Hab schon ein gutes Board... mich interessiert es nur.


----------



## Aer0 (10. September 2013)

intel karten sind noch etwas besser als der "rest" aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Heretic (10. September 2013)

razan schrieb:


> Hab schon ein gutes Board... mich interessiert es nur.



Objektiv oder Subjektiv ..... Ein "gutes Board" kann auch ein GB - H87 UD3 sein....

Wie gesagt im Normal fall reicht das. Ansonsten stehts dir natürlich frei , dass durchzutesten.

 Wenn du wirklich jeden Letzten % Leistung rauskratzen willst. Kannst du dir mal die Bigfoot Killer PCI Karten ankucken.

Bei denen kann man , bei richtiger benutzung, noch was erreichen.Aber selbst das lohnt sich kaum mMn.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Timsu (10. September 2013)

Die Bigfoot sind eher schlecht.
Meine Reihenfolge von gut nach schlecht wäre:
Intel > Broadcom > Killer > Realtek


----------



## razan (10. September 2013)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Intel 82579V und 82579 (ohne V) ? Hab das bei einem Board gesehen.


----------



## Sturmi (10. September 2013)

Da hat sich wohl einfach wer verschrieben, es gibt keinen 82579 ohne V, höchstens noch den 82579LM.
ARK | Compare Intel® Products


----------

